# Протрузии дисков L3-S1. Стеноз. Помогите, пожалуйста



## astynax (25 Июн 2017)

Здравствуйте!
Если не против немного истории и обо мне.
Когда то в 2013 уже задавал вопрос у Вас на сайте, тогда были всё те же протрузии, но без стеноза, или и был стеноз, но я тогда вместо МРТ я делал компьютерный тамограф, и может не увидели стеноз. 
Моя тема - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/12609/

Тогда лежал в больнице с симптомами как ноги вот вот отнимутся и казалось что вот вот расстроятся тазовые фунции. Пролежал прокапался тогда, выписывался с такими же симптомами, но через неделю как то попустило.
Что имею на сегодняшний день: недели три назад после каждой выкуренной сигареты сильно сжимало сосуды ног ниже колена, но сразу же проходило, а в один день как сжало и до самого утра жгучая боль которая не давала даже заснуть. В следующие дни ноги начали сильно гудеть, сжение по ночам, днем непонятная ниже колен кспереди типа скручивающей боли, что аж мозг мне скручивало (один раз хотел уже плюнуть и скорую вызвать) Я испугался взял направление на сосуды ног, думал все-докурился! Курить кстати бросил после того) Доплер ног показал сильный вазоспазм сосудов на обеих ногах. Я вроде успоколся, и симптомы вроде как проходить начали, только гудение осталось. Но сосудистый хирург сказал иди проверяй спину, и я вспомнил что у меня то ведь протрузии были, и сразу в эту же ночь начала ныть спина) И ноги днем начали болеть в разных местах, то пальцы как опухают, то пятки болят, икры при движении спазмированы, то мурашки побегут. Сейчас появилось как онемение левой ноги уже дня как три, и появилась боль снизу по центру подошвы
Не выдержал и сделал вчера МРТ и получил очень скудный результат. Можете пожалуйста подсказать каковы мои дальнейшие действия. На пятках пока хожу но как то некомфортно, на носках тоже всё нормально, ноги вроде как похудели еще с зимы стал замечать, хотя и курил очень много и выпивал (
Самочувствие после того как схватили ноги очень паршивое, зрение прыгает, голова периодически кружится, после вчерашнего диагноза спина начала конкретнее болеть, и нога которая как онемела слегка побаливает.
Все файлы МРТ я не выкладывал, там их сильно много если поможете выложить правильные я выложу.
Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Июн 2017)

Очередная гипердиагностика со стороны врача, составлявшего протокол обследования. Имеющиеся выпячивания МПД являются нормой.
Хорошо бы вновь выполнить УЗДГ сосудов нижних конечностей.


----------



## astynax (25 Июн 2017)

А стеноз как же? Он меня больше всего пугает!!!
Просто накрутил себя так, что уже всё как по симптомам болит и ноет (((
Спасибо.


----------



## vbl15 (27 Июн 2017)

astynax написал(а):


> А стеноз как же? Он меня больше всего пугает!!!


Стеноза нет


----------



## astynax (27 Июн 2017)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Стеноза нет


Спасибо за консультацию. Будем заниматься значит своей нервной системой.


----------

